# Spanish equivalent of AA?



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

No, not Alcoholics Anonymous (not yet anyway) but the Automobile Association. I know my insurance policy includes breakdown assistance but does this only apply to accident-related breakdown? If so, what's the nearest equivalent to the AA or RAC?
And those luminous vests - must they be yellow? Will orange do?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> No, not Alcoholics Anonymous (not yet anyway) but the Automobile Association. I know my insurance policy includes breakdown assistance but does this only apply to accident-related breakdown? If so, what's the nearest equivalent to the AA or RAC?
> And those luminous vests - must they be yellow? Will orange do?


Read your policy
By law in Spain insurance companies have to give you breakdown cover. There are varying levels, but it shouldn't normally be restricted to accident


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Read your policy
> By law in Spain insurance companies have to give you breakdown cover. There are varying levels, but it shouldn't normally be restricted to accident


Right. I've checked on the policy for one of my vehicles and it seems to cover everything, as you suggest. As for the other vehicle, I've paid my premium to Linea Directa but so far haven't received any policy documents, although they claim to have sent them on November 5th. I assume the same will apply.
What about vest colour?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> What about vest colour?


Ohh ...... I tend to go for the pastel pink or light blue


But unfortunately they are supposed to be fluorescent yellow. One for each seat in the car. Best get two triangles, nice if you have a small medical kit and a spare pair of specs if you wear them


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Ohh ...... I tend to go for the pastel pink or light blue
> 
> 
> But unfortunately they are supposed to be fluorescent yellow. One for each seat in the car. Best get two triangles, nice if you have a small medical kit and a spare pair of specs if you wear them



......... and a torch!! Not obligatory, but incredibly useful I've found!!

Jo xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> ......... and a torch!! Not obligatory, but incredibly useful I've found!!
> 
> Jo xx


What colour do you go for


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> What colour do you go for


I like a nice bright pink one!! :clap2::clap2:


Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I like a nice bright pink one!! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



and what about the torch?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ohh ...... I tend to go for the pastel pink or light blue
> 
> 
> But unfortunately they are supposed to be fluorescent yellow. One for each seat in the car. Best get two triangles, nice if you have a small medical kit and a spare pair of specs if you wear them


Oh dear, yellow really isn't my colour either
But thanks for the information. I've got the medical kit and triangles but have orange vests as required in the CR.
They might come in handy for walking Our Little Azor in the dark. Same size fits him and me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> and what about the torch?


I actually have a "thomas the tankengine" torch ....... long story, but I wouldnt be without it!!


Jo xxx


----------

